# Sandsend Rail Runnel - Revisit - Sept 08



## pdtnc (Sep 22, 2008)

A re-visit with BIG torch and wellies, this time we went as far as the second side shaft, took a few shots some of which are below and some more on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdtnc/sets/72157607413118706/
Me and Tinypixi went in, a bit of lifting and shoving to get her on top of the wall climbing in, climbing back out was far less lady-like  
The big torch, http://www.urbexforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=571 , was good for general light and looking at stuff but I wouldn't really think of it for photography as its a bit too big to twirl around to evenly light paint. An interesting experiment all the same and I'm bound to use it again, shame I didn't take the 5W Fluro too!

The Portal shot:





Looking back to the portal, lighting from the blooming big torch!:




Idiots with torches:




The Tunnel-Elephant:




Some Lovely Calcification:




Second Side Tunnel, lighting from a couple of LED torches and the Blooming big torch in the side arch:




This was probably the first real lighting shot with the big torch, I'd have to say that the little LED torches are far easier to get controlled results with:




Looking down the first side tunnel, you can see daylight at the end:




Side tunnel and ventilation shaft:




Straight up a ventilation shaft, you could see the capping off at the top:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdtnc/ more on flickr.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 22, 2008)

You've got some good pics in here guys! Always hard to light these sort of places but you've done great!


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. I know nothing of the history of this place. What were the side tunnels for?


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 22, 2008)

Lovely tunnel. Nice pics.


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers guys 



crickleymal said:


> Nice. I know nothing of the history of this place. What were the side tunnels for?



I would presume they were for drainage, there is plenty of history in other posts on the forum so I didn't add any on here.


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 22, 2008)

Good to see the pics here. Was just looking at yer Flickr page again, nice stuff.


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 22, 2008)

aye, i noticed, cheers


----------



## LivingFire (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice - I wish there was somewhere like this near me!


----------



## pdtnc (Oct 4, 2008)

cheers
there must be something worthy of some light painting.


----------

